# Soap mish mash destash



## Bettacreek (May 19, 2012)

Big ol' box of soap. This is a mix of random body/hand safe soaps that are random scents, no labels, unwrapped. May contain colorants, essential oils, fragrance oils and natural additives (I KNOW there is some soap with poppy seeds for mild exfoliation). These are mostly bars from the molds that I discontinued. Some are cut into smaller chunks. 
Main ingredients: Saponified Olive Oil, Goat milk, Saponified Grapeseed Oil, Saponified Coconut Oil, Saponified Castor oil. *SOME BARS/CHUNKS CONTAIN OTHER INGREDIENTS*

I have QUITE a bit of this. I have a bit over 15lbs.

Soap will be $0.50/oz ($8/lb), shipping dependent on location and how much. 
Photo is not of exact soaps that you will receive. It is a representation of about 3lbs of soap, to give you an idea of what the soap will look like.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Can you post a picture?


----------



## Bettacreek (May 19, 2012)

Oops, I'm sorry! I can see a pic in the first, but since it's from facebook, I guess it doesn't show up for anybody else! Here's a picture to give you a representation of what you will receive. It's all like this (except that I forgot to photograph some of the 0.5oz heart shaped bars).


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

_I'd like 5 pounds of assorted hand soaps. Please pm your address. Thanks._


----------



## Bettacreek (May 19, 2012)

I believe everything is now gone. Thanks, everybody!!!


----------



## Bettacreek (May 19, 2012)

I still have some soaps available. Please PM me if interested.


----------



## Bettacreek (May 19, 2012)

I have at least 5lbs of bulk soaps left. I need to make space and order some new ingredients. 

I also have laundry soap shavings. 100% coconut oil. I have Oatmeal Milk & Honey and Unscented available at the moment. $8/lb, shipping dependent on amount and location.


----------



## saritamae (Jun 2, 2012)

Do you use the laundry soap shavings as you would dry laundry soap? Can I PM you about available soap?


----------



## tammy from wv (May 11, 2002)

So what do you have available?


----------

